# Long delay at ATA scan during device probe



## CarlManCity (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello, I am running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE.

During the device probe at startup there is a long delay. This is the relevant portion during the probe:

```
...
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
...
```
I am still quite new to FreeBSD and learning as I fix problems but I am stuck on this one. Some commands I tried to get some useful information:

```
# camcontrol rescan all
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
Re-scan of bus 0 was successful
Re-scan of bus 1 was successful
Re-scan of bus 2 was successful
Re-scan of bus 3 was successful
Re-scan of bus 4 was successful
```


```
# dmesg | grep ata
atapci0 : <Intel ICH8M UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1810-0x181f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
cd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus 0 target 0 lun 0
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): ATAPI_IDENTIFY. ACB: a1 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ata0:0:1:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
```


```
# camcontrol devlist
<MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-841S 1.00>     at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (pass0,cd0)
<HGST HTS7250xxxxxxxx GHB0xxxx>     at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (pass1,ada0)
```
This did not happen at all when I had 8.3-RELEASE installed. Back then rebooting was fun - it took maybe 15 seconds. Now these delays makes it so annoying. I have read that there was some sort of change in FreeBSD 10 regarding the ATAPI subsystem so I'm thinking my problem has something to do with that. I've been doing my best to figure out how to fix this delay but right now I guess it's a little beyond my grade level. Can someone please help? Thank you.


----------

